# How Do I Test To See If My Little Ohm Reader Is Working Fine?



## ET (6/3/14)

ok got one of those little battery operated ohm readers in the post today. how do i test the unit? i've screwed in many different coils and the readings scared me a little. seems way too high. any idea how i can test this? my only spare unopened and new protank coil i had left says 2.2 ohm on the outside but reads as 2.5 ohms


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

hi @denizenx which one do you have?


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1519800
this one from slowtech


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

denizenx said:


> ok got one of those little battery operated ohm readers in the post today. how do i test the unit? i've screwed in many different coils and the readings scared me a little. seems way too high. any idea how i can test this? my only spare unopened and new protank coil i had left says 2.2 ohm on the outside but reads as 2.5 ohms



Go to any local electronic shop and ask for 1Ohm or 1.5Ohm or 2.2Ohm or any available value between 1 and 9.1 Ohms / 1% resistor/s - connect to your Ohm meter - you should get an idea if your ohm meter is way off calibration or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

thanks yes, busy digging through some old broken bits i have lying around now looking for a usable resistor


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

oh no, this is bad

ive got this one arriving anytime now

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1503505


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

.... with hindsight: open up back and make sure all wires are properly connected, any wire not properly connected can also cause false readings.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/3/14)

And take a short thick piece of copper wire and bridge out the connector to see if the internal resistance was properly zeroed out.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

the internet told me a resistor with green blue gold gold bands is 5.6 ohms, this silly thing is telling me 5.89
but just to be sure i'll rip the second resistor off the circuit board also and test that one


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

denizenx said:


> the internet told me a resistor with green blue gold gold bands is 5.6 ohms, this silly thing is telling me 5.89
> but just to be sure i'll rip the second resistor off the circuit board also and test that one
> 
> View attachment 1758



It's not going to be ever 100% accurate (your test resistor is anyhow a 5% tolerance type). 1% resistors have an extra band and body colour either a blue or red shade. I don't think anything's wrong with your ohm meter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/3/14)

Just to frustrate you even more resistors have a +/- 5% tolerance.

Edit: didnt see johan's post.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/3/14)

just measured second resistor and got around 5.9 ohms also. so working fine or is it adding 0.3 ohms to every reading you think?


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

denizenx said:


> just measured second resistor and got around 5.9 ohms also. so working fine or is it adding 0.3 ohms to every reading you think?



No its working fine, as I said these ohm meters will never be 100% accurate and expect a tolerance of 5 to 10%. A commercial dedicated ohm meter of 0.1% accuracy (sometimes referred to as micro- or milli-ohm meters) goes for round R4500 plus, compare that to what you paid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (6/3/14)

Check this peeps. Seems like a better alternative.


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

how accurate is the ohms reader on a SVD?


----------



## johan (6/3/14)

On all electronic mods more or less the same as these cheap FT ohm meters.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

denizenx said:


> ok got one of those little battery operated ohm readers in the post today. how do i test the unit? i've screwed in many different coils and the readings scared me a little. seems way too high. any idea how i can test this? my only spare unopened and new protank coil i had left says 2.2 ohm on the outside but reads as 2.5 ohms


Snap, got mine today too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Snap, got mine today too!


Great platform to build on, @vaalboy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (6/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Great platform to build on, @vaalboy.



thats the main reason i bought one

i found it difficult to hold the base and tighten the coil with my hands.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Hi @denizenx , only read this thread now.

If it makes you feel better, I have very seldom got a 1.8 or 2.2 ohm coil reading 1.8 or 2.2 on my dedicated ohm meter. They are usually a bit higher. The 2.2 ohm coils I have measured are usually 2.4 or 2.5. Occasionally, I find one that's a bit lower than the standard rating but usually they are higher.

I have also sometimes checked the same coil on my dedicated ohm reader and on the iTaste VV and SVD's built in ohm meters. When I have done this, they all have read the same. (and usually a bit higher than the stated resistance of the coil).

I bought my dedicated ohm meter from SkyBlueVaping a while back - It is a Sigelei make. Am happy with it so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------

